# Oct. 22 - Redfish Showdown & Fundraiser



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Back again for our 8th annual event! This event is again underwritten by Redfish Capital Management. Thank you for your continued support with this event. The proceeds from our fundraiser will again be going to the Shriners Hospitals for Children Galveston. We have a lot of great auction and raffle items, if you want to donate to the cause please let us know!

$80 per person (up to 2-man teams, you can fish solo if you want)

October 22, 2016

West End Restaurant & Sand Bar

Event Flyer
Rules
Boundary Map
Online Registration
Facebook Event Page


----------



## TimKT (Oct 18, 2016)

Do you have to fish in the tournament to attend the auction at the West End Restaurant & Sand Bar?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TimKT said:


> Do you have to fish in the tournament to attend the auction at the West End Restaurant & Sand Bar?


No everyone is welcome.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Oct. 22 - Redfish Showdown & Fundraiser*



dbarham said:


> No everyone is welcome.


Well everyone but you ! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

